
Ribbit Pulls Back the Covers On Its Voice 2.0 Master Plan (And Raises $10 Million B Round) - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/12/17/ribbit-pulls-back-the-covers-on-its-voice-20-master-plan-and-raises-10-million-b-round/
======
zandorg
I don't see what's wrong with Skype, frankly. The boast about it being the
first Silicon Valley phone company seems silly, like saying Skype is Europe's
first phone company (is it Dutch?).

The thing about Skype is it puts the workload on the desktop CPU, not the
server, and puts the bandwidth load onto the Kazaa-like network. Clever stuff,
which means they make a lot of profit (barring acquisition write-downs).

